# Best way to remove scratch on glove box



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive got a small scratch on the glovebox that came about after someone got in the passenger seat and tucked their hand bag between their legs.

Is hardly noticeable to be honest & not deep but because I know its there when I look, it bugs the hell out of me :lol:

Any suggestions on what to use to remove it? Googled it & someone has suggested vaseline??!

Thought i'd ask on here as im sure its something that happened to others.


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

New front of glovebox?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Use some of the Autoglym interior cleaner, will not remove the scratch, but will soften the white line mark and be less visible.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

As Phil says, you just can't get rid of them - you can only tidy them up a bit. Whoever it was, I hope she was worth it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My dash was marked by the dealer plates on delivery ,I was all set to reject the car but they found a bloke who repaired it so it can be done . Might be worth asking a dealer


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There are specialist repairers for this kind of work. Very clever how theory do it. Try looking on Google for car interior repairs or variations on that. 
There's some demos on YouTube if you do some searches.


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice on the above. Will give the autoglym a try & failing that, I will try & source an interior repair guy.



Mark Davies said:


> As Phil says, you just can't get rid of them - you can only tidy them up a bit. Whoever it was, I hope she was worth it!


Funnily enough Mark it was the first & last I saw of her :lol:


----------

